# FBH CONFERENCE 2010 - Doncaster - 19th June



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Please see below on behalf of the FBH Chairman.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


*The FBH is pleased to announce their *
*2010 Conference** –*​ 
*being held on the 19th June at the Doncaster Dome:*​ 
The Dome
Doncaster Lakeside
Bawtry Road,
Doncaster,
DN4 7PD​ 

*If you want to know what to FBH is all about and you care about the future of reptile keeping – this is your chance to get involved & have your say!*​ 
*The conference is open to the public, Entrance fee £10 - this includes buffet on the day. *​ 
*Why not attend and combine the conference with the IHS Show on Sunday. Special deals have been arranged for accommodation, please contact *[email protected].​ 

*Programme:*​ 
*2010 FBH Conference - Doncaster*​ 
*Time Schedule:*​ 


10.00 - Registration Teas & Coffees (handout of FBH draft Good
Practice Guidelines and other leaflets/info)​ 
11.00 – Introduction *Chris Newman*
Legislation roundup, Animal Welfare Act, 
Dangerous Wild Animals Act etc. 
What are the big threats to our future as keepers?​ 
11.45 *John Hounslow *
CITES - what keepers and breeders need to know.​ 
12.30 *Jim Pether *
Tortoise farms. A visit to the tortoise farm in Slovenia 
and others.​ 
13.15 Lunch (Sandwiches)​ 
14.30 *Jon Coote* – Rattlesnakes ​ 
15.15 Speaker - To be confirmed​ 
16.00 *John Berry* 
Colour mutations & selective breeding issues, including
discussion on selective breeding and the future (i.e.
setting up a group to self regulate selective breeding). ​ 
16.45 - Q & A *Chris Newman*
Discussion on the FBH draft Good Practice Guidelines
and Health & Welfare Strategy. ​ 
17.30 - Close​ 
19.00 - Pre Dinner Drinks in Bar​ 
19.30 - Dinner (Hot Buffet)​


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

do we need to book in advance


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

No need to book in advance, tickets will be sold on the door..


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i have sent a message to the email address about accomodation but havent had a re[ly in two days. any other address to try or even the name of the hotel?


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Its the Park Inn hotel, Doncaster


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

Grandpa said:


> No need to book in advance, tickets will be sold on the door..


Dont forget folks, the FBH CONFERENCE is at the DOME Doncaster, on the 19th JUNE - Informative Presentations plus buffett, chance to socialise in the bar before dinner, stay over night for the IHS Show on Sunday.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

It would be helpful to get an idea of how many are planning on going (if only so I know how many chairs to put out:lol2

So come on, shout if your coming, perhaps we can arrange an RFUK meet up durring the pre dinner drinks at the bar.

Gordon
FBH, VC


----------



## solid (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be there, with 2 other people as well.


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

Natrix said:


> It would be helpful to get an idea of how many are planning on going (if only so I know how many chairs to put out:lol2
> 
> So come on, shout if your coming, perhaps we can arrange an RFUK meet up durring the pre dinner drinks at the bar.
> 
> ...


2 seats for us please


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I am going with another 2 peeps. I have deleted the email i got with the details for booking a room at a discount.....anybody got it?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Come on lets know who’s coming, this is your chance to shape your own future, if your are interested in having a say in about the future of reptile keeping in the UK – now is your chance!


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll be there with two others.
Regards
Andrew


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

leaping-lizards said:


> I'll be there with two others.
> Regards
> Andrew


Bugger, I shall look forward to that - not....


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

solid said:


> I'll be there, with 2 other people as well.


and Mason and I would be the other 2 .... :2thumb:


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Chris Newman said:


> Come on lets know who’s coming, this is your chance to shape your own future, if your are interested in having a say in about the future of reptile keeping in the UK – now is your chance!



I'm sorry to say I will miss this conference Chris, Gordon, Connie and others due to a nasty accident that has left me unable to drive due to one useless arm and a bad leg. 

I hope all goes well and will be with you all in spirit.

Love Mo.x


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Maureen Collinson said:


> I'm sorry to say I will miss this conference Chris, Gordon, Connie and others due to a nasty accident that has left me unable to drive due to one useless arm and a bad leg.
> 
> I hope all goes well and will be with you all in spirit.
> 
> Love Mo.x


Oh no!

Hope your feeling better soon Mo and I look forward to seeing you at Kempoton.

Gordon


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the accident Mo, take care.

For those of you that missed the FBH Conference - It was an intimate affair, with attendees from around the globe - We had a delegate from the US, and of course Jim Pether flew in from the Canaries for his presentation.

The Catering was excellent - (apart from the lunchtime Samosa's - veggie). Seriously the lunch and evening meal laid on was great.
Thank you to the sponsors.

The topics discussed were interesting, and it was fun..Plenty of that old time British sport of "Newman baiting"

Thank you to those that made the effort to attend, will look forward to seeing some of you again at KP.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Grandpa said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident Mo, take care.
> 
> For those of you that missed the FBH Conference - It was an intimate affair, with attendees from around the globe - We had a delegate from the US, and of course Jim Pether flew in from the Canaries for his presentation.
> 
> ...


I rather liked the samosa's but being spicey I can see they were probably a bit hard to digest for some of the older codgers there. :whistling2:

Gordon


----------

